# Turbo problems. T25 TSI kit



## Dark_angel (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok I just had t25 turbo installed on my 99 sentra 1.6 last week. My whole setup t25 turbo, walbro 255lp pump, stock b14 maf, jwt tuned ecu for 370cc injectors, and a t25 turbo and everything else that came with the TSI kit. I received my car yesterday, and I can not go past 3000 rpms and it just makes my exhaust pop. Also when I am coming to a stop it stalls on me. I am new to have a turbo, and need help please. I have searched and look but can not find much help? I am thinking it has something to do with my ECU?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

370cc injectors installed right? Is the JWT ecu programmed for a stock GA16 MAF? Did you mess with the distributor at all during install? Sounds like your ignition timing might be a bit off.


----------



## Dark_angel (Jul 13, 2009)

The injectors are in right. As far as I know the ecu was tuned for the stock maf but the ecu is off a b13 ga16de, and i am using a conversion harness for it. The distributor was messed with when the guy installed it.


----------



## Dark_angel (Jul 13, 2009)

also just changed to colder plugs, and old ones were completely black


----------



## Dark_angel (Jul 13, 2009)

It will go passed 3000rpms if I slowly get on the gas it will reach 4500 alomst 5000 and no further


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you need to be SURE the ecu is tuned for the MAF you have. 

If the plugs were black, that means it's running rich. Going to step colder plugs isn't going to help you. If the guy messed with the distributor when it was installed, you need to take it back to him and tell him the timing is off, and have him fix it. 

You don't have the knowledge to be troubleshooting this yourself.


----------

